# Help making my first Fursona?



## ARandomGwen (Dec 7, 2016)

Heya! I've been a huge fan of furry art and characters for a decent bit of my life and have slowly been trying to find my fursona and really my place in the community XD. However its kinda hard figuring out what I want for my fursona and I was wondering if I could have some help or tips.

I sorta have an issue where I kinda keep jumping species though I always come back to foxes, deer, or raccoons, sometimes Huskys too cause their just so fluffy!!! OUO! I also have an issue with the gender though too...I really, really love girls but I also like girly boys and its honestly more challenging to pick then what it needs to be XD

Sorry, Sorry, I'm very scattered but...I just would like opinions on what other people went through when deciding these things.. I also wonder where you guys get your fursona drawn, I don't have much money as of now but I really would love to have a fursona to call my own proudly and to use in rp's \^w^/

Thanks for your time! <3 ~Gwen


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey!
Try to pick a species you like/ you feel an affinity towards. If this doesn't work, you could make a mix of different species. You could try to make a list of characteristics you would like your fursona to have and from this list, narrow down the species possibilities. 
As for the fursona art. If you really have no money to spend, you can look for freebies(there's even a forum for it here), but paid commissions can also be fairly cheap(plus it's always great to reward a good artist for his work).
Hope this helped a bit


----------



## ARandomGwen (Dec 9, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey!
> Try to pick a species you like/ you feel an affinity towards. If this doesn't work, you could make a mix of different species. You could try to make a list of characteristics you would like your fursona to have and from this list, narrow down the species possibilities.
> As for the fursona art. If you really have no money to spend, you can look for freebies(there's even a forum for it here), but paid commissions can also be fairly cheap(plus it's always great to reward a good artist for his work).
> Hope this helped a bit



Thanks! It helps tons and I appriciate you taking time to offer suggestions!!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 11, 2016)

You can always change things if you feel your fursona ideas don't quite click with you. Though there's also no limit on how many characters you can have, so you can create as many as you want! One suggestion I'd have, is that if you are stuck on gender, you could have twin characters, with one being the girly boy and the other a girl.


----------



## tinybrows (Dec 11, 2016)

You can always draw your own!  Skill level doesn't really matter as long as you're enjoying yourself.
I'm taking requests and art trades right now, so I could draw your fursona if you settle on a design.


----------



## tinybrows (Dec 11, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> You can always change things if you feel your fursona ideas don't quite click with you. Though there's also no limit on how many characters you can have, so you can create as many as you want! One suggestion I'd have, is that if you are stuck on gender, you could have twin characters, with one being the girly boy and the other a girl.


That's a cool idea!  You could also do an androgynous character and let people decide what they wanna see, or nonbinary's an option <3


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

mix kool-aids and vitamin water to get nice colours for your fursona.

for extra fashion add pringles


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm your one stop shop for free digitally drawn characters with mediocre shading.


----------



## tinybrows (Dec 14, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I'm your one stop shop for free digitally drawn characters with mediocre shading.


same though


----------



## atmaner (Dec 14, 2016)

Make the fursona way you want hell mine is bassicly cat me you can be really creative in making ur fursona


----------



## metatem (Dec 15, 2016)

Generally, I find the best way to make a character is to just think of something you want your character to do and then work back from there. Another method is to just make whatever you want then add other stuff when you feel like it. One thing that can help get these sort of ideas flowing is to play some D&D but only the character creation. It's also helpful if you have someone else's character to work off of say in an RP environment.


----------



## Caraid (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine started out as a deer and was changed into a lynx several months later because I thought it was a better fit.

You can run with an idea for a while and see if it suits you. If not, nobody is stopping you from changing your initial design really. Nothing is set in stone.


----------

